# Topics > Fall & Winter RoadTrips >  In Las Vegas, drive to San Francisco via Death Valley National Park-urgent..

## ZeeBabar

I am writing this from my hotel in Las Vegas.  I have to drive from Las Vegas to San Francisco, wanted to take a more scenic drive than just I-15 and I-5.  The fastest way seems to be about 8 hours of driving.  I could probably do in with an overnight stop, get there by Noon the next day after leaving Las Vegas at about 9:00 a.m. tomorrow.

One thought was whether its possible to drive through Death Valley national park. Is this possible?  If yes, where do I stop as I go through.  What route?

Is there another scenic route?  Just want to take a few picturesactually, I have to return to Las Vegas a week later so a round trip route is ideal.

Thanks.

----------


## glc

Due to the current weather, I'd recommend you stick with I-15 tomorrow unless you have a 4 wheel drive truck or SUV.  Maybe you can go to Death Valley on the way back, that would roughly be I-80/US-50 to South Lake Tahoe, then US-395 to Death Valley.

Take I-15 to Barstow, then CA-58 to Bakersfield.  Take CA-99 north to CA-46 west to I-5 north.  If you are going into the city, take I-580 to the Bay Bridge.  If you are going to the South Bay area, take CA-152 to US-101.  There are several hotels in Los Banos, 450 miles.

----------


## AZBuck

Sure, it would certainly be possible to include Death Valley on a route between Las Vegas and San Francisco. CA-190 goes through the National Park in an East-West direction. But you would then have to skirt around the southern end of the Sierra Nevada and that would up your driving time to closer to 11 hours. And that's still using I-5 up through the Central Valley. I just don't think you have the time to make this the kind of trip you want.

AZBuck

----------


## Lifemagician

> But you would then have to skirt around the southern end of the Sierra Nevada .........  AZBuck


Why would you go round the southern end of the Sierra Nevada?   Having done this trip a few times, i.e. through Death Valley to San Francisco, I have always gone to I-80, west.   Unless for some reason those roads were closed.

Depending on the weather, by the time you head back to LV, have you thought of doing the coastal highway southbound.   Lots of photos to take along there on the many scenic pull offs.   Head back to I-5 north of LA.

Lifey

----------


## Southwest Dave

Check road conditions for any route before heading off. At the moment I believe there is a closure on CA1 due to a rock slide and at present there are dense fog and flood concerns.  Safe travels.

----------


## glc

Road conditions on US-395, US-50, and I-80 were not good when I made my post or I would have recommended it.

CA-1 is closed.

----------

